# "DreamWeaver" unter Knoppix



## mrchaos (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Kann mir einer von Euch sagen, welches Programm unter Knoppix (4.0.2) genauso zum Erstellen von Webseiten geeignet ist, wie DreamWeaver unter Windows?

Und, gibt es "Photoshop" für Linix?

Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus...

Gruss

MrChaos


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. Oktober 2005)

Du kannst ja probieren, die Programme mit Wine zum Laufen zu bringen. Als WYSIWYG-Editor kann ich Nvu empfehlen, der auch für Linux verfügbar ist. Und als Photoshopersatz verwendest du am besten GIMP.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Oktober 2005)

Also als HTML-Editor (und auch PHP, etc.) kann ich Dir Bluefish empfehlen.
Wenn's denn wirklich was zum rumklicken sein muss, dann schau Dir mal Quanta+ an.
Das gehoert zur KDE und sollte dementsprechend eigentlich dabei sein.

Photoshop gibt es nicht fuer Linux, auch wenn ich meine mich zu erinnern gehoert zu haben, dass es laufen soll.

Alternativ kann Gimp genutzt werden. Insbesonder die aktuelle Entwicklungsversion 2.3 kann ich empfehlen welche nun auch ein einfach zu bedienendes Freistellungstool bietet.


----------



## mrchaos (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Besten Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten.
Ich werde es mal ausprobieren, vielleicht komme ich dann mal von Windows weg.

MrChaos


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Oktober 2005)

mrchaos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Besten Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten.
> Ich werde es mal ausprobieren, vielleicht komme ich dann mal von Windows weg.



Ich empfehle die Verwendung von
Knoppix (Linux mit KDE als grafische Oberfläche. Man kann vieles ausprobieren ohne zu installieren, läuft direkt von CD)
Gnoppix (Linux mit Gnome als g. O. Läuft auch von CD)

Es gibt natürlich noch andere Live-CDs, diese sind aber die bekanntesten.
Knoppix enthält eine Menge Software zum ausprobieren, unter anderem Gimp und, wenn ich richtig liege - einem MS-Office Ersatz (koffice).


----------

